# Timmelstal hoch zum Timmelsjoch?



## Kaivi (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,
"lieber einen steilen Trail hoch als auf Asphalt".
Macht unter dieser Prämisse der E5 im Passeirer Timmelstal von der Schönaueralm hoch aufs Timmelsjoch Sinn? Den Höhenlinien nach könnte er bis zum Talschluß auf 2200M fahrbar sein, danach wird's vermutlich haarig.
Wer kennt's?

Und im weiteren Verlauf auf dem E5 vom Timmelsjoch Richtung Norden: Lohnt sich ab Höhe 2050 der E5 rechts der Straße nach Zwieselstein, oder lieber die Variante links der Straße über Jungschützenweg und Pillersee (Carsten Schymiks Ötzirunde).
Gruß Kai

Ach ja, Definition von lohnend: Singletrails, technisch fordernd aber nicht zu extrem (S2 nach Singletrailskala). Auf der Tour sind auch Hardtails mit von der Partie ;-)


----------



## Hoschy (27. Juni 2008)

...schau mal hier nach, dort findest Du eventuell die Info nach der Du suchst. 

http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17719

Im oberen Teil wirst Du sicherlich schieben müssen. Bin im August vor Ort, danach könnte ich es Dir genau sagen . 

Bisher hab ich nur von Touren gelesen, die in nördlicher Richtung über über Jungschützenweg und Pillersee führen. Aber eventuell kann Carsten ja was zu posten.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (27. Juni 2008)

Den E5 kannst Du bis Moos auf jeden Fall fahren, denke sogar bis zum Abzweig zur Schneegergscharte am Ende des Talschlusses. Würde aber die Straße vorziehen, da der E5 schon giftige steile Rampen hat. Die Straße ist da humaner.


----------



## Kaivi (27. Juni 2008)

thof schrieb:


> Die Straße ist da humaner.



gemütlich ist es im Bett 

Danke! Ergänzt die Infos die ich habe ganz gut. Aber zum Timmelstal hat keiner Infos?


----------



## Carsten (28. Juni 2008)

Du kannst den E5 genau so weit hoch fahren wie wir damals auf der Ötzirunde.
ggf den E5 schon am Egghof 1571 verlassen und nach rechts (Tabaccokarte weißer Weg auf 12 Uhr) hoch auf die Straße, dann ersparst Du Dir ca. 50 hm steiles Schiebestück.

Danach gehts nur ganz über fraxig weiter, haben rob und rickman mal gemacht, steht iregedwo im Berlinforum, 2003 war das glaub ich, Ötzirunde mit dem Singlespeeter

zur Abfahrt: den E5 runter, der ist sehr schön zu fahren. Wenn der Weg das erste mal die Straße kreuzt bleib auf der Straße das Stück links davon ist übel zu fahren, dann kann man den E5 runter (soll gehen, aber eher S3 S4 denk ich) oder über Pillersee, das ist im unteren Teil Skipiste und somit easy


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Januar 2011)

Kaivi schrieb:


> Hi,
> "lieber einen steilen Trail hoch als auf Asphalt".
> Macht unter dieser Prämisse der E5 im Passeirer Timmelstal von der Schönaueralm hoch aufs Timmelsjoch Sinn? Den Höhenlinien nach könnte er bis zum Talschluß auf 2200M fahrbar sein, danach wird's vermutlich haarig.
> Wer kennt's?
> ...



Hi Kai,
genau das interessiert mich auch. Wir kommen von Moos In Passier. Laut Karte habe ich da 21% Steigung für die3,5km Wanderweg zum Timmelsjoch.
Ich habe auch nicht unbedingt Lust die Straße hoch zum Timmelsjoch zu fahren. Aber bevor ich nur schieben muß, fahre ich lieber.
Runter den E5 11 Richtung Zwieselstein wird es denke ich gehen.

Hast du da irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kurt1 (18. Januar 2011)

stefan1967 schrieb:


> Laut Karte habe ich da 21% Steigung für die3,5km Wanderweg zum Timmelsjoch.



Hi

mich interessiert es von Nord nach Süd.
Wer ist schon den E5 / Timmelstal runtergefahren?

Ich denke ab 2200m höhe wird es kein Problem mehr sein. Aber wie sieht es vom Pass bis dort hin aus?
Ist es stark verblockt oder nur steil?

Ich wollte dann gleich über die Schneebergscharte von West nach Ost. Ist da hochzu etwas fahrbar?
Die Abfahrt im Osten müsste machbar sein.

Cu Kurt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nicht den Knappensteig zur Schneebergscharte sondern weiter östlich fährst, solltest du eigentlich recht viel fahren können. Unten Schotter, weiter oben ist es zwar Trail, der ist aber meist weder steil noch schwierig. Erst ab dem Schneeberghaus ist dann Schluß mit lustig, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## kurt1 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

welchen Weg meinst Du jetzt, welcher hochzu machbar ist. Den 29? (siehe Bild auf dem Link)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/818121

Cu Kurt


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Januar 2011)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welchen Weg meinst Du jetzt, welcher hochzu machbar ist. Den 29? (siehe Bild auf dem Link)
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/818121
> ...



genau den 29 bis Ende und weiter hoch den Urweg Timmelstal über das Timmelsjoch und weiter.

Gruß


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Januar 2011)

stefan1967 schrieb:


> genau den 29 bis Ende und weiter hoch den Urweg Timmelstal über das Timmelsjoch und weiter.
> 
> Gruß



In meiner Alpenkarte sieht das etwas anders aus.
Ich meinte wie gesagt hauptsächlich den Urweg Timmelstal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Januar 2011)

Nein, ich meinte den 31er. Der 29 ist der Knappensteig, den kenne ich nicht. Nachdem das aber ein halbwegs anspruchsvoller Trail mit Wurzeln etc. sein soll, ist der bergauf dann wohl eher nicht sonderlich bequem zu fahren. Der 31 hat nur wenige steilere Stücke bzw. schwierigere Stellen, bergab der absolute Flowtrail. Das sollte auch bergauf passen.


----------



## thof (18. Januar 2011)

29 ist der Knappensteig, der ist bergauf nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, aber landschaftlich top!


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Januar 2011)

thof schrieb:


> 29 ist der Knappensteig, der ist bergauf nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, aber landschaftlich top!



Tour geändert. Start von der Schneeberghütte 29 bergab bis zur Timmelsstraße, dann Asphalt bis zum Timmelsjoch hoch und dann wieder den Wanderweg bergab.
Danke für die Infos


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2011)

Schneeberg runter kannste komplett auf Trail abfahren, fast bis runter zur Straße. Track findest Du auf meiner Homepage unter Transalp Tirol
dann würde ich die Straße hoch fahren, den E5 runter (geht bestimmt, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht nach Süden). Zur Schneeberghütte denn halt wieder den Schotterweg hoch...den kannste vermutlich größtenteils fahren


----------



## stefan1967 (19. Januar 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Schneeberg runter kannste komplett auf Trail abfahren, fast bis runter zur Straße. Track findest Du auf meiner Homepage unter Transalp Tirol
> dann würde ich die Straße hoch fahren, den E5 runter (geht bestimmt, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht nach Süden). Zur Schneeberghütte denn halt wieder den Schotterweg hoch...den kannste vermutlich größtenteils fahren



Danke für die Info, hatte mich vorher nicht so gut ausgedückt. Das ist unser Rückweg. Wi kommen Naturs über Eisjöchl zur Schneeberghütte fahren also nach Norden. Von der Schneberghütte runter bis zur Straße dann Asphalt hoch zum Timmelsjoch und dann wieder weiter über dem E5 Richtung Norden bergab. Sollte nach dem ich hier so einiges gelesen recht gut funktionieren.
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2011)

ach so...nach Norden. E5 geht oben gut bis zu Straße. Links der Straße dann stark verblockt und flach. dann rechts der Straße kenn ich nicht. Bin damals vor bis zur Mautstelle (Gegenanstieg) und dann rechts weg auf Trail. Später dann immer am Bach entlang bis Sölden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1967 (20. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info.
Muss nur noch das Wetter gut werden.
Gruß


----------



## Kaivi (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,
eine Weile ist meine Anfrage ja schon her, vielleicht gibt es neue Erkenntnisse.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen mit der Befahrbarkeit des E5 Wanderweges auf das Timmelsjoch, und zwar von Südost ( Brücke der Timmelsjochstraße über den (oder die) Passeier) nach Nordwest auf die Passhöhe.
Schon mal jemand gefahren? Oder geschoben/getragen?
Gruß Kai


----------



## stuntzi (17. Juli 2012)

E5 vom Timmelsjoch nach Süden ist oben S4, später dann S2-S1. Berghoch fahren halte ich für völlig aussichtslos und würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, aber man hat ja schon Pferde kotzen sehen .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Juli 2012)

Marco Toniolo hat das mal in der Bike beschrieben, vielleicht findest du die Beschreibung noch irgendwo auf seiner alten Homepage. Ist sicher schon 5 Jahre her! Die Straße ist nicht sooo tragisch bis auf die Tatsache, dass man mehr oder weniger schon von ganz unten sieht, wie weit es noch ist.  Ist nicht zu vergleichen z.B. mit Stilfserjoch.


----------



## Carsten (17. Juli 2012)

ich trag ja auch ab und zu, aber wenn neben dran ne Straße hoch geht macht das nbicht wirklich Sinn...zumindest am Timmelsjoch...am Simplon würd ich Tragen vorziehen (das nächste mal)


----------



## Kaivi (18. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja böse Zungen die behaupten, ich würde Trails lieber bergauf fahren als bergab. Alles Verleumdung  Vermutlich habe ich bergab nur mehr Angst...
Zugegeben, auf Asphalt bergauf ist leichter. Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Alpenzorro, Du bist die Strecke abwärts gefahren? Bergauf würdest Du es nicht tun, oder würdest es nicht können? Bei letzterem brauche ich dann auch nicht dran denken. Vor allem, weil bergabfahrend die Einschätzung der Bergauffahrt tendenziell zu positiv ausfällt. Laut Karte verläuft der letzte Kilometer vor der Passhöhe in Serpentinen, bei 300m Höhe macht das 45% Steigung im Schnitt. Das fällt eher in die Kategorie Klettern. Davor 460HM auf 2,4km wären knapp 20%. Bei S1 rein mathematisch nicht völlig aussichtslos, bei S2 wird wohl nix draus...
Gruß Kai


----------



## thof (18. Juli 2012)

Mir wäre die Zeit viel zu Schade. Auf dem Trail brauchst Du 3x so lange. Völlig sinnfrei, da fast nichts fahrbar.


----------



## Kaivi (19. Juli 2012)

@thof 
Wenn ich die meiste Strecke schieben muss, hast Du recht. 
Dann halt doch Straße. Aber dafür den E5 ab Passhöhe Richtung Norden...
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kaivi (11. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Bericht von letzter Woche:
Sind von Moos aus den E5 hoch bis zum Egghof, Mischung aus mehr oder weniger steilen Schotterpisten und Straße. Ab dem Egghof links ins Tal direttissima zum Hochfirst. Anfangs extrem steil hoch zu schieben, dann ausgesetzt aber längere Stücke fahrbar. Dann sind wir nach Euren Empfehlungen auf der Straße hoch, man kann an einigen Stellen den E5 östlich der Timmelsjochstraße deutlich sehen. Steigung lässt sich nicht einschätzen, wenn man von so weit oben draufschaut. Auf jeden Fall eine längere Schiebestrecke vor dem Pass. Runter sahen die ersten HM fahrbar aus, probiert haben wir es nicht (Tourenbericht in einer der letzten Bike).
Dann sind wir den E5 Richtung Norden runter. Würde ich nicht noch mal machen, sehr verblockt und eng, S3 oder auch S4. Ohne Trial-Techniken mit Umsetzen und Springen kommt man nicht weit, an flüssiges Fahren ist nicht zu denken. Uns hat es keinen Spaß gemacht, war kein besonders schöner Abschluß für eine einwöchige Alpentour (Similaun, Etschtal, Umbrail, Goldseeweg, Waalwege im Passeier Tal, Timmelsjoch).
Danke für die Tips!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Luk00r (30. November 2012)

Kaivi schrieb:


> Dann sind wir den E5 Richtung Norden runter. Würde ich nicht noch mal machen, sehr verblockt und eng, S3 oder auch S4. Ohne Trial-Techniken mit Umsetzen und Springen kommt man nicht weit, an flüssiges Fahren ist nicht zu denken.
> Gruß Kai



Welche Stücken sind denn die nervigen unfahrbaren ?
Überall, oder erst unten, wo Carsten auf Straße nach Obergurgl abbiegt ?
Oder ist es pi mal Daumen überall gleich ?

sonst halt mal die mtb tags auf OSM updaten für die Teilstücke (ist als mtb:scale 2 drin, komplett) - das nach nüchterner Einschätzung (quasi nur Karte und niemals vor Ort gewesen) "nen super trail"  - geht ja mäßig bergab und S2 -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (30. November 2012)

Und wenn ihr schonmal in der Gegend wart:
Ich hab mal was auf GPSies zusammengeklickt, Kennt jemand die Windachscharte und Karlsscharte? Solange bergab alles im rahmen von S3 bleibt und bergab nicht länger als 15 min Schieben/Tragen ist, dann ist mir der Weg bergauf fast egal . irgendwie gehts dann schon, auch wenn man fluchen muss


----------



## Kaivi (30. November 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Welche Stücken sind denn die nervigen unfahrbaren ?



Hi,
schwer zu sagen. Der Start ab Passhöhe ging noch, wurde dann weiter unten schwieriger weil steiler und verblockt. Der Teil links der Straße ist fast eben und weniger verblockt, die schwiergsten Stellen waren dann unterhalb der zweiten Straßenquerung (unterhalb des Schmuggler-Kunstwerks). Meine Einschätzung S3 oder S4 ist vielleicht ein bisschen zu hart gewesen, es kommt einfach nur kein Flow auf. Und bei einem S2 hätte ich auch darauf gehofft, da hast Du recht. Habe die Tags etwas angepasst, die schwereren Stellen auf S3.
Gruß Kai


----------



## biker-tim (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen diesen Sommer eine Tour über Eisjöchl-Timmelsjoch-Similaun.

Da über das Timmelsjoch ein relativ hoher Asphaltanteil ansteht wollen wir evtl. hoch auf Asphalt und runter nach Sölden auf Trail.

Gibts schon neue Erkenntnisse/Erfahrungen zum E5 vom Timmelsjoch in Richtung Sölden?

Wäre für ein paar Tips ssehr dankbar!


----------



## Carsten (25. Juli 2013)

oben ist´s genial, wen das erste mal die Straße kreuzt wird´s ziemlich übel (verblockt, zu flach zum rollen)...später keinen Plan, wir sind erst nach der Mautstation (Gegenanstieg) wieder in eine Trail abgebogen (nicht e5)...ist aber schon 9 Jahre her


----------

